
PFQ I/O - lelf
http://www.pfq.io/
======
citrin_ru
How this compare with Netmap?
[http://info.iet.unipi.it/~luigi/netmap/](http://info.iet.unipi.it/~luigi/netmap/)

~~~
justincormack
Netmap is for writing fast code in userspace. With this you get to run the
code in kernel space, in a more limited environment, but which may be
sufficient for many tasks.

------
grabcocque
This has quite some of the worst documentation I have ever seen, and as you
can imagine, in this industry, there's strong competition.

------
ppoint
How does this compare to DPDK?

~~~
signa11
this is seems to be an offshoot/extension of pf-ring.

apart from performing packet operations in userland also defines a language
with functional-composition (take a packet, return an 'enriched' packet) for
further processing e.g. fanout/io etc.

ast from pfq/lang application gets translated into appropriate structures, in
the kernel, and gets executed on top of the driver...

